# Howdy, from southern California!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Allison Welcome to the HF!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Haha, my name's Allison too! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

